# Dumb Question...



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

So I went to fill up for the first time yesterday and ran into an unexpected scenario: there were two types of diesel, #2 and premium. I tried to Google the difference and it seems it's some additives to increase cetane and a couple other things, but there's really no guidelines on what would constitute "premium" diesel, so my instinct says I don't need to spend the extra.

I wanted your opinions on this...


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

My crystal ball isn't working right now, but I will tell you how it works with standard diesel fuel and "Premium" here in Oz, in Wherevertheheckyouare it may not be the same.

Here in OZ, premium has perfume(s) and detergents(s) added. It has the same Cetane Number as standard.

As far as anyone has ever been able to tell, running a Diesel on Premium shows no difference to running it on the ordinary stuff.

*NOTE:* This is not about "Alpine" or "Winter-blend" fuel, that difference really _*is*_ critical!


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

#2 diesel is a summer blend
the other I a more winterized blend that flows better in cooler climates


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

Since I'm in IL, would it be safe to assume #2 would be replaced with a winter blend in the cooler months anyway?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

#2 Diesel is the "normal" fuel for Diesel Vehicles. Minimum cetane number is 40, may be up to 45 or so. 

If you ever see #1 Diesel, it is a more-refined product that will flow at lower temperatures. 

In winter months, most stations carry a fuel that is a blend of #1 and #2 (even thought it will still be labeled #2) or that has anti-gel additives to flow at the average temperatures for the geographic location where it is sold. You may also find proprietary winter blends with labels like "WinterMaster," or "Yukon," or "Arctic" that are good to -40F. All of these winter blends will get lower fuel economy than the straight #2, but they won't gel and leave you stranded, so they're necessary. 

Premium Diesel fuels are not regulated, so they can be a variety of things. Some premium fuels I have seen are a B2 or B5 blend (B number = percentage of BioDiesel in the blend). Some contain additional detergents or lubricity-enhancing additives. Some have a cetane number that exceeds that of regular #2 (perhaps 45-50), and may perform better and get better economy. Premium Diesels could have any one of these properties, two of them, all three, or even something else I haven't mentioned. Often, premium Diesel pumps will be accompanied by a sign indicating the benefits of that brand's premium Diesel that will tell you which properties it has. Then you can decide whether it's worth the extra nickel or dime to buy it instead of regular #2.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

All I know is that one time years ago, I put "premium" diesel in my old 300D Mercedes and it immediately became very hard to start when cold, until i ran that fuel out and replaced it with #2. I'd be suspect.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> All I know is that one time years ago, I put "premium" diesel in my old 300D Mercedes and it immediately became very hard to start when cold, until i ran that fuel out and replaced it with #2. I'd be suspect.


Sounds like it might have had some BioDiesel in it. One of the downsides to Bio is notoriously poor cold weather performance and a very high gel point. Here in Iowa most of the stations that normally pump a B20 blend have to go back to B0 from about November until April for that reason.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I run a premium diesel exclusively. It's called Shell V-power diesel. 

It is normal pump diesel with an additive added while it is being dispensed. 

I _felt_ that it made the engine run quieter and smoother compared to the diesel that the dealer gave me at delivery. But this is perception only. It is not based on any objective measure. 

But I have never had any fuel gelling issues with this fuel over two very cold winters.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...al-discussion/46257-shell-v-power-diesel.html


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've ran the v-power shell diesel. Don't notice anything. No noise difference, no added fuel mileage which sucks because they claim 50 cetane if you use it, and no extra power. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bstoneaz79 said:


> Since I'm in IL, would it be safe to assume #2 would be replaced with a winter blend in the cooler months anyway?


i would be cautious

ive used #2 in mt/wash/nd and gelled up (in my semi) couple hundred miles later (werent allowed to use #1 or anti gel)

where i live and work, there is no choice between #1 and #2, its just diesel and its good for the arctic winters i get


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I just use any #2 with some Diesel Kleen additive every time I fill up and I don't worry about the fuel.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I just use diesel fuel and Im good to go lol

theres no pumps with seperate labelings around me


----------

